# Gore Softshell Jacke für den Winter



## RadonRace (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Community,

Ich möchte mir für die kalte Jahreszeit eine Jacke kaufen.
Im engeren Kreis habe ich die Gore Tool SO und die Alp X 2.0.
Ich kann mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden.

An der Tool gefallen mir die Belüftungsreisverschlüsse unter den Ärmeln und an der Alp X denke ich sind die abnehmbaren Ärmel nicht schlecht.

Sind denn die Jacken auch für die kalte Jahreseit geeignet?
Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir eure Erfarngen mit den Jacken mitteilt.


----------



## norman68 (22. Oktober 2012)

Der eine friert schneller der andere nicht. Somit findet der eine die Jacken ausreichend und der nächste nicht. Auch kommt es drauf an was du unter die Jacken dann noch anziehst und was du wie im Winter bei welcher Temperatur fährst. Ich fahr im Zwiebelprinzip ganz gut mit einer älteren Tool auch bei 3 stunden und -20°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (22. Oktober 2012)

Tool is eine reine Winterjacke.
Alp-X eher eine 3-Jahreszeiten Jacke. Eher Regenjacke.
Wenn man sehr erfroren ist, kann man auch die Tool bei 10 Grad anziehen.
Oder die Alp-X mit Thermozeug bis in die Minusgrade hinein.
Die ALp-X ist sicher vielseitiger.
Wenn ALp-X dann würd ich mir auch die Fusion Cross und die Fusion Regenjacke anschauen.
Bin ein Fan von Windstopper Active Shell.


----------



## norman68 (22. Oktober 2012)

Also die Fusion AS Cross würde ich nicht als Winterjacke empfehlen. Für den Herbst ist die Klasse. Doch ab 0° wird es da merklich kühl drin und ich bin schon einer der wenig friert.


----------



## RadonRace (22. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht das dann mit der Tool und der Alp X aus?
Was meint Ihr bis wieviel Grad man die fahren kann?
Klar hat jeder ein anderes empfinden aber was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Russell (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...page=4;menu=1000,18,64;mid=15;pgc=0;orderby=3

die habe ich, etwas weitere form. bin sehr zufrieden !


----------



## norman68 (22. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Wie sieht das dann mit der Tool und der Alp X aus?
> Was meint Ihr bis wieviel Grad man die fahren kann?
> Klar hat jeder ein anderes empfinden aber was sind eure Erfahrungen?



Post 2


----------



## RadonRace (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich bräuchte nochmal Hilfe....
Was ist denn die Gore Active Shell?
Taugt das was für den Winter? 
Oder sollte das dann am besten eine Gore Softshell sein?
Ich bin total verwirrt....


----------



## Zara Bernard (22. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte nochmal Hilfe....
> Was ist denn die Gore Active Shell?
> Taugt das was für den Winter?
> Oder sollte das dann am besten eine Gore Softshell sein?
> Ich bin total verwirrt....



Die Frage die du dir beantworten mußt ist:

Möchte ich eine reine Winterjacke für so um 0 Grad und noch wesentlich kälter
oder
möchte ich eine flexible 3-4 Jahreszeiten Jacke?


----------



## discordius (23. Oktober 2012)

Die letzten Winter bin ich gut mit der Gore Phantom zurechtgekommen, auch bei -10°C. Das ist keine Winterjacke daher ungefüttert. Ohne die Ärmel ist die auch bei 10°C noch gut zu gebrauchen. Wenn es richtig kalt wird, ziehe ich halt lange Funktionsunterwäsche und notfalls noch ein Trikot oder eine Fließ drunter. Reine Winterjacken wie die Tool könnte ich nur an wenigen Tagen im Jahr ertragen.


----------



## RadonRace (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab Heut mal die Tool bekommen....
Mal sehen wie sie sich schlägt, kalt genug solls ja die nächsten Tage werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Oktober 2012)

Wirst nicht enttäuscht werden. Ich liebe es immer noch, das Teil anzuziehen und bei Kälte draußen zu biken. Guter Kauf!


----------



## RadonRace (25. Oktober 2012)

Bis wieviel grad ziehst du die an?
Und vor allem was denn drunter? 
Ich habe so ein Funktionsunterhemd von odlo das nicht eng anliegt und das
War mir heute Mirgen zu kalt.... Will mich jetzt mal nach einem Icebreaker Shirt umsehen
Mit der 200 Merinowolle.... Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## RadonRace (25. Oktober 2012)

Heute Morgen wars neblig wie Sau bei uns....
Kann das sein, das dann die Jacke nicht mehr richtig "atmen" kann?


----------



## Zara Bernard (25. Oktober 2012)

Wieviel Grad hats gehabt?
Warum war dir kalt? Schweiß?
An der Tool kanns nicht liegen.
Was hast du sonst an, Hose, Handschuhe, Kopf?


----------



## bjung82 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin heute morgen genau so gefahren:
Gore Tool, und darunter Ice-Breaker Merino 200 langarm,
kurze Hose + Beinlinge. Und halt Handschuhe + Helmmütze,
beides so ganz dünnes Gore Windstopper.

Es hatte 3 Grad, und üblen Nebel - und ich war gut verschwitzt,
als ich ankam. Für die gut 30 Minuten hätte es auch wieder nur das Merino, mit einer Windstopper-Weste (hinten so mit Netz) getan, denke ich.. Allerdings darf man dann nicht groß stehen bleiben.

Ich denke, mit der Tool + Merino 200 geht so bis -5 Grad locker,
wenn man in Bewegung bleibt  Bei noch kälter, dann vielleicht noch eine Schicht drunter. 

Ist natürlich alles ziemlich subjektiv ;-)

PS: Das Merino-Zeug ist super, allerdings nur im Sonderangebot seinen Preis wert. Allerdings transportiert es denn Schweiß weniger, als Kunststoffe, und trocknet auch weniger schnell. Dafür ist es sehr angenehm zu tragen, und riecht wirklich extrem viel weniger. Außer halt es ist noch nass.. Dann riecht man halt wie ein nasses Merion-Schaf


----------



## RadonRace (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte ein Odlo Funktionsunterhemd an und darüber ein langärmliges, auch von Odlo.... Temperatur war um die 3 Grad. Kalt wurde mir, wenn ich schnell bergab fuhr und das Odlo dann mal die Haut berührte.....

Jtzt ha ich mir Het eins aus Merinowolle gekauft, mal sehen wie es mit der so ist.....

Ich dachte halt, weil Heute Morgen so Nebel war und ich mehr geschwitzt habe wie die Tage davor ob nicht die Jacke nimmer so gut atmet wenn es vom Nebel her vollgesogen ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjung82 (25. Oktober 2012)

Der Trick ist glaube ich eher, dass es eng anliegen muss, sonst kann
es den Schweiß viel schlechter transportieren. Hilft aber auch nur bedingt,
wenn die nächste Schicht dann zu dicht ist. Das war die Tool heute, zumindest
für meinen Scheißausstoß ;-)

Das habe ich gleich gemerkt, als es flauschig+angenehm war, als ich aus dem Haus ging.

Genau richtig finde ich, wenn ich leicht fröstle, dann passt
es beim Fahren genau. Ich heize vielleicht besser ;-)

Und natürlich ist Schutz vor dem Wind das Allerwichtigste, und zwar überall.


----------



## Zara Bernard (25. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Odlo Funktionsunterhemd an und darüber ein langärmliges, auch von Odlo.... Temperatur war um die 3 Grad. Kalt wurde mir, wenn ich schnell bergab fuhr und das Odlo dann mal die Haut berührte.....
> 
> Jtzt ha ich mir Het eins aus Merinowolle gekauft, mal sehen wie es mit der so ist.....
> 
> Ich dachte halt, weil Heute Morgen so Nebel war und ich mehr geschwitzt habe wie die Tage davor ob nicht die Jacke nimmer so gut atmet wenn es vom Nebel her vollgesogen ist....


Die Tool ist winddicht.
Also sind die unteren Schichten nicht eng genug und zu feucht geschwitzt, sprich du bist zu warm angezogen.
Nächstes Mal nur mit engem Odlo fahren. Auch kein Extra warm eher light.
Das Odlo muß eng sein !!!
Dann mal eine Iso-Schicht probieren zB Trikot, Fleece etc.
Is die Tool eng genug?
Ich würd mir auch alle anderen Sachen anschauen.
Kopf zu wenig geschützt. Helm zu zugig.
Beine kühlen aus. Hände kühlen aus. Kalte Füsse.
Das trägt sehr viel zum Kälteempfinden bei.

Hier noch ein aktueller und sehr guter Thread zum Thema:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=603743


----------



## RadonRace (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab bei der Tool so das Gefühl das die Jacke durch die Fronttasche durchzieht?
Natürlich wenn der Reissverschluss zu ist.... Kann das sein? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## bjung82 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ist mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen, dass es durchzieht..
Bisher hatte ich auch ausschließlich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem
Gore-Zeug.

Die Windstopper-Weste fahre ich jetzt  z.B. 8 Jahre
meistens mit Rucksack.. alles ok 

Außer der Preis eben, der ist oft total verrückt. Deshalb
habe ich die Tool irgendwann mal im Sommer gekauft, dann ging
es ;-)


----------



## Zara Bernard (26. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Ich hab bei der Tool so das Gefühl das die Jacke durch die Fronttasche durchzieht?
> Natürlich wenn der Reissverschluss zu ist.... Kann das sein? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?



Sag liest du die anderen Posts eigentlich?

Wenn du Hilfe oder Beratung möchtest,
solltest du vielleicht mal die Fragen beantworten
und dich mit den vorgeschlagenen Dingen auseinandersetzen.


----------



## dantist (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Bin fÃ¼r die kÃ¤lteren Tage auch auf der Suche nach einer universellen Jacke. Bis anhin bin ich immer im Zwiebelprinzip gefahren, als oberste Schicht nur ein Thermotrikot, keine Jacke. Das wurde dann mangels Windstopper schon ziemlich frisch, daher der Wunsch nach etwas WÃ¤rmerem.
Ich schwanke nun zwischen Gore Tool und Gore Fusion Cross hin und her. Von der Tool gibt es noch ein Modell âFusion Toolâ, verstehe ich das richtig, dass die noch wÃ¤rmer als die Tool ist? (Gore schreibt bei der normalen Tool âFleece Innenseiteâ, bei der Fusion Tool steht âFleecefutterâ).
Mich wÃ¼rde interessieren, in welchen Temperaturbereichen ihr die Tool oder auch die Fusion Cross anzieht und mit was ihr sie kombiniert. Ich suche etwas, was ich so ab 10 Grad abwÃ¤rts bis gegen -5 Grad anziehen kann, wenns noch kÃ¤lter ist, bleibe ich eher drinnen. 
Danke fÃ¼r eure Auskunft


----------



## Magico80 (4. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe für die Übergangszeit eine Phantom und wenns richtig kalt wird, zieh ich meine Mavic Inferno an, die ich überaus schätzen gelernt habe. Super warm, Belüftung 1a und man braucht kein Zwiebelprinzip. 

Was mich am Zwiebelprinzip stört: Der ganze Schlamassel saugt sich voller Schweiss, dieser wird dann eher gespeichert als abgegeben und wird dann irgendwann kalt. Ich fahr lieber mit einem ganz dünnen Unterhemd und wenns kalt ist, noch ein Langarm dazu. Je nach Anstrengung Kunststoff oder Merino. Merino hält halt den Schweiss im Gewebe, wird dabei aber nicht ganz galt wie Plastik. zur Not geht die Inferno auch mal ganz ohne Unterzieher. ;-)

Zudem nervt mich der ganze Aufwand beim Anziehen. Fahr damit hauptsächlich zur Arbeit (30-40min Vollgas) und will mich da nicht mit zig Schichten vorher einkleiden müssen wie der König von Sibirien.

Daher von mir der Tip für richtig kalt: Inferno von Mavic.


----------



## Aldar (4. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab eine normale tool, fahre damit auch zur arbeit in der früh. die ganze letzte woche bei so 5-6 grad morgens hatte ich immer nur ein normales T-shirt drunter. Arbeitsweg ist ca. 20 minuten und ich kann fast durchfahren ( wichtig weil kalt wird  es erst wenn man steht) , wenn die tour länger werden soll zieh ich ein kurzes funktionsshirt drunter an und ein normales trikot ( 5-10°C) , wenns kälter wird dann langes funktionsunterhemd und wenn es noch lKälter wird hab ich ein gore thermotrikot was noch drunter angezogen wird, wenn selbst das nicht mehr reicht bleib ich zuhause weil dann atmet man nur noch eis.
ich finde es übrigens hilfreich ein buff um den hals zu tragen , das dichtet auch noch bissl am hals ab so das kein wind reinzieht


----------



## dantist (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. Die Mavic Inferno ist sicher klasse, ist mir aber vom Stil her zu "spacig", bin da eher auf der Suche nach etwas Schlichtem, daher wirds wohl eher  von Gore werden.


----------



## Magico80 (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Inferno gibts doch auch einfarbig? Ich hab die in rot und die gabs auf jeden Fall in Blau und ich glaub in Black.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (4. Oktober 2013)

Jepp, die gibt's tatsächlich einfarbig und ist sicher eine Klasse Jacke. Aber bei so Sachen wie dem asymmetrischen Reissverschluss läuft es mir gleich kalt den Rücken runter... Da gefällt mir das Gore Zeugs besser, da es halt sehr schlicht gehalten ist. Ich bin da ein wenig heikel, ich weiss


----------



## FoxCrow (4. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der mittige RV am Kinn scheuert wie bei mir, sind asymmetrische RV eine schöne Sache.
Die Inferno sieht gut aus, gibts aber nicht für Frauen. Ra!


----------



## CC. (4. Oktober 2013)

Hab für die Übergangszeit die Gore Phantom. Unter 5º trage ich die  Vaude Posta. Robustes Teil und die Lüftung mittels der zwei Reißverschlüsse am Rücken funktioniert prima. Nutze ich bis -15º mit entsprechendem Unterzeug. Beste Winterjacke bis jetzt...


----------



## asdfgqw (5. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Also ich habe für die Übergangszeit eine Phantom und wenns richtig kalt wird, zieh ich meine Mavic Inferno an, die ich überaus schätzen gelernt habe. Super warm, Belüftung 1a und man braucht kein Zwiebelprinzip.
> 
> Was mich am Zwiebelprinzip stört: Der ganze Schlamassel saugt sich voller Schweiss, dieser wird dann eher gespeichert als abgegeben und wird dann irgendwann kalt. Ich fahr lieber mit einem ganz dünnen Unterhemd und wenns kalt ist, noch ein Langarm dazu. Je nach Anstrengung Kunststoff oder Merino. Merino hält halt den Schweiss im Gewebe, wird dabei aber nicht ganz galt wie Plastik. zur Not geht die Inferno auch mal ganz ohne Unterzieher. ;-)
> 
> ...



Durch die Inferno pfeift doch jeder leichte Windstoss ...


----------



## Magico80 (6. Oktober 2013)

Dann hattest du ne andere als ich....


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. Oktober 2013)

Gore Tool = top.
Hab ich auch seit mehreren Jahren, absolut geniales Teil. Wohlfühlschnitt und trotzdem sportlich genug für flotte Runden. Ich vermute, dass die Fusion Tool gegenüber der älteren Tool (hoffentlich bleibt sie mir noch lange erhalten) ein wenig enger geschnitten ist.

Warm ist sie allemal. Die Tool empfehle ich für den Winter mit leichter Fleece-Jacke und Funktionsunterhemd drunter. Da kannst du locker bis -10° fahren. Für mich persönlich ist -5° meine letzte Temperatur bei der ich bikend vor die Tür gehe. Alles andere ist mir einfach zu harte! Da bleib ich daheim oder setz mich im Fitty auf den Ergotrainer oder das Spinningbike. Aber ist 'ne persönliche Einstellung. Gibt ja viele, die trotzdem bei kühlerem Wetter biken möchten.


----------



## Deleted 225240 (10. Oktober 2013)

Das Zwibelprinzip wurde ja schon erwähnt.

Ich nutze als erste Lage ein X-Bionic Shirt, dann das Norrøna Fjørå Langarm Shirt (was schon recht warm gibt) und je nach Wetter entweder die Fjørå dri1 (superleicht und wirklich dicht) Regenjacke oder die Lyngen Primaloft oder halt beide.

Die Primaloft Jacke hat den Vorteil das halt winddicht ist und sich extrem klein verpacken lässt und so super im Rucksack Platz findet wenn man sie mal nicht braucht. 

Das Norrøna Zeug ist halt nicht günstig, aber es ist super verarbeitet und hält was es verspricht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der "Tool" und der "Fusion Tool"? Die Gore Homepage ist extrem unübersichtlich.


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. Oktober 2013)

Gore hat seine Produkte in Linien umgestellt, heißt sie bieten unter "einheitlichem" Label verschiedene Bekleidungslinien an.

Für den MTB-Bereich sind das inzwischen
Alp-X - "optimiert" für Alpencross
Fusion - HighEnd im MTB allgemein Bereich.
Path - "Einsteiger" Kollektion von Gore im MTB-Bereich (was bei einem HighEnd Hersteller, wie Gore eben Einsteiger heißen mag)

Die Reihenfolge hier ist auch in etwa die, die Gore im Bereich "sportlicher" Ehrgeiz anlegt.

Die Fusion Tool wurde dort eingeordnet, weil sie vermutlich woanders nicht reingepasst hätte. Der Schnitt ist ein wenig sportlicher und anliegender geworden ggü. der "alten" Tool. Außerdem wurde das Design geändert und die Taschen ein wenig anders angeordnet. V.a. die beiden hinteren Reißverschlusstaschen sehen gut aus.

Meine Tool ist mein absolutes Lieblingsteil. Aber ich hab' für die Abwechslung und die Optik noch eine Alp-X Softshell Windstopper. Das Ding ist auch richtig stark! Vor allem, weil du sie auch als Weste nehmen kannst. Wenn du eine Meinung und Empfehlung möchtest: Schau im Netz, ob du an die Tool günstiger ran kommst und nimm die. Hat schon seinen Grund, warum die fast überall eine der Lieblingsjacken ist. Ich hab meine 2008 für 109 statt 179 bekommen. Das war ein guter Deal, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Auskunft. Die Tool gibt es in Gr. S bei Bike Discount gerade um EUR 110,--, aber leider nur in schwarz. Nicht gut, in Sachen Sichtbarkeit.


----------



## fissenid (11. Oktober 2013)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Hat schon seinen Grund, warum die fast überall eine der Lieblingsjacken ist. Ich hab meine 2008 für 109 statt 179 bekommen. Das war ein guter Deal, finde ich.


 


Ich fahre auch seit 5 Jahren mit der Tool, und habe noch nichts besseres entdeckt. Meine muss nun leider ersetzt werden und ich suche nach günstigen Angeboten!
Größe S ist leider nicht mein Fall!

Also wenn S passt bestell dir das Ding!!!!!!!


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich frag mich, was an der Tool so besonders sein soll?


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Oktober 2013)

das besondere?
die gute Werbung und die Unwissenheit der Käufer.


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2013)

Naja, Fleece-Innenseite und Windstopper-Membran, mit paar Features on Board. Solche Jacken gibt es doch zu Hauf? - hab ich selber im Schrank von Adidas.


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Oktober 2013)

ich find eher das ironische an dem windstopper zeugs das es vor 20 jahren ne ausgemusterte gore tex Membran war welche die qualitätsmerkmale nicht erfüllte und so noch genutzt werden konnte.

selbst die heutigen windstopper Membranen sind wesentlich dampfundurchlässiger RET 6-20, als die echt wasserdichten gore tex Membranen RET <3-6.
wird da noch immer der gore tex abfall genutzt?????

der windstoppermüll wird für mich immer ein Mysterium bleiben, schwitziger als jede Regenjacke, wie man so nen unsin hypen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (11. Oktober 2013)

das besondere ist, das sie schon von vielen getragen und für gut befunden wurde - das heisst ja nicht das es nicht auch noch andere gute jacken gibt.
Aber bevor z.b. ich ein experiment mache mit einer jacke/ersatzteil usw. das gut asche kostet nehm ich lieber etwas das sich schon bewährt hat ( ausser natürlich ich habs grad im überfluss , dann gehen auch experimente )


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Oktober 2013)

Aldar schrieb:


> das besondere ist, das sie schon von vielen getragen und für gut befunden wurde - das heisst ja nicht das es nicht auch noch andere gute jacken gibt.


 
logisch nur da frag ich mich zumindest wo die Erfahrungen der Nutzer liegen, wenn ich in ner tool nach ner stunde oder 2 patschnass bin weil 0 atmungsaktiv, unabhängig was ich drunter hab.

steigen da leute von ner 10 Aldi jacke auf tool und co um und meinen wirklich das ist jetzt was gutes......


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2013)

@Aldar
Man befindet nur solange etwas als gut oder als das Beste, bis man was Besseres gefunden hat, das bedarf aber auch hin & wieder mal über den Tellerrand zu gucken.

Aber ich verstehe es natürlich, wenn man sich nicht intensiv mit jedem Thema auseinander setzen möchte und lieber in den Laden rennt und sich was kauft was da hängt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2013)

da es nun hier 20 cm Schnee hat, also schon richtig winterlich ist, hab ich mal bissl nachgedacht... ich glaube, ich brauche mehr eine Jacke die nur Wind- und/oder Regenschutz bietet. 
Meistens ist es so, dass es hier lange bergauf geht und dann lange bergab. Bergauf schwitzt man vermutlich mit jeder Softshelljacke und für die Abfahrt ist das Ding dann durchgeschwitzt. Besser vielleicht, man kompensiert die Isolation einer Solftshelljacke mit einer durchlässigeren Kleidungsschicht und zieht dann für die Abfahrt etwas Winddichtes über,  bei kalten Witterungen muss die dünne Isolationsschicht dann halt noch gegen eine dickere getauscht werden. Also mehr in Richtung Fusion Cross vielleicht.


----------



## polo (11. Oktober 2013)

genau: besser dünnere softshell, da flexibler einsetzbar, und besser richtige softshell, d.h. ohne membran.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2013)

Zwar nicht von Gore, aber im Angebot wären gerade:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2798/a102568/herren-bike-jacke-windstopper-soft-shell-rot.html

allerdings mit Active Shell: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2798/a92897/jacket-windstopper-flyweight-methyl-blue.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2798/a100741/jacket-tornado-fiery-red.html


drunter dann halt sowas: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2...ar-l-s-full-zip-fire-black-tender-shoots.html


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Oktober 2013)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bergauf schwitzt man vermutlich mit jeder Softshelljacke und für die Abfahrt ist das Ding dann durchgeschwitzt.


 
nö,

hängt eben mit der meist unter "atmungsaktivität" bezeichneten Eigenschaft ab, ne hohe Wassermenge "schweis in flüssiger und dampfform" nach aussen ableiten zu können.

normale softshells ohne membranzeugs haben da meist kein Limit!!!!!

Membranen egal ob gore tex, windstopper und co sind da sehr beschränkt!!!
 meist liegt das Limit bei optimaler Bedingung" sehr kalt und trockene luft" bei gut 300ml/h, diese herschen aber oft nicht vor darum in der Praxis deutlich niedriger.

bei Anstrengung: wie in deinem simplen Beispiel nen berg hochstrampeln kann deinem körper weit über nen Liter an schweiss durch Anstrengung abverlangen.

jetzt rechne mal du schwitzt weit über nen Liter ne Membran schaft aber nur 300ml im besten fall?
jo du säufst total darin ab , durchnässt.

nix mit gore oder tex oder windstopper in der produktbezeichnung, schon hast das was du suchst.
alternativ wennst verbissen auf windstopper in ner jacke bist, schau das nur an der brust zum Windschutz die Membran reingekleistert ist, dann bleibt zumindest der rest der jacke zumindest halbwegs atmungsakitv.

Beispiel marmot Rom jacket.
http://www.unlimited-outdoor.de/Marmot/Marmot-ROM-Jacket-Softshelljacke-Men::11027.html


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2013)

Der Schweiß muss dann nach Außen und wird dort verdunstet. Dadurch entsteht erhebliche Kälte. Stimmt das so? Also muss der Schweiß weit genug vom Körper, am besten isoliert, verdunstet werden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Oktober 2013)

jo der schweis soll im Idealfall erst mal weg von der haut, sehr wichtig.
das macht die unterwäsche.

und um das wärmeposter in der jacke"microklima" stabil zu halten eben auch aus der jacke raus.

da ist ne rein hydrophile aussenjacke perfekt, die alles an wasser und dampf aufsaugt vom inneren und nach aussen abdampft.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2013)

Und welches Material kann das? 
Das meiste, was ich bisher hatte, fühlt sich mehr wie ein Wasserspeicher an. Ausnahme ich lustigerweise meine Arbeitshose aus Cordura.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (2. November 2013)

Mittlerweile nun die Fusion Tool mit der Tool vergleichen können? Beide gibts ja noch im Gore Sortiment. Sogar zum gleichen Preis?  Ich habe die Fusion gerade hier liegen, ist mit fleece innen "ausgelegt". Fühlt sich dick und warm an. Das Feeling ist sehr Hochwertig.

Jemand Erfahrungen damit? Such eine Jacke Als Ergänzung zu meiner Phantom und Inferno für ab jetzt zum MTb und zum weg zur Arbeit. Ich brauch da mehrere Jacken da jeden Tag waschen nicht so der knaller ist.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen damit? Such eine Jacke Als Ergänzung zu meiner Phantom und Inferno für ab jetzt zum MTb und zum weg zur Arbeit. Ich brauch da mehrere Jacken da jeden Tag waschen nicht so der knaller ist.


 
was für efahrungen genau? zum arbeitfahren? jo geht warum auch ned.

und wie ist das mit jeden tag waschen gemeint? versaust jeden tag ne jacke so mit dreck das täglich ne andere anziehen musst?


----------



## Magico80 (3. November 2013)

Ich brauch n allrounder. Werd wohl ne günstigere Regenjacke holen zum schnell überziehen. Mir gehts eher darum,das mir meine phantom softshell noch kanchmal zu warm und manchmal zu kalt ist. Ich schwitz recht stark. Heut hatte ich die phantom zuerst nur mit dünnem unterhemd. Wurde schnell zu kalt da alles darunter nass. Dann tshirt merino drüber..ging ne zeit, dann auch zu kalt. Zum schluss ls merino an und wurde irgendwann auch zu kalt weil eben nass


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Mir gehts eher darum,das mir meine phantom softshell noch kanchmal zu warm und manchmal zu kalt ist.


 
das ist der grund war ich grundsätzlich softshell ned verwende.




Magico80 schrieb:


> Werd wohl ne günstigere Regenjacke holen zum schnell überziehen.


 
wennst das machst säufst in der jacke dann total ab.
dann kann noch weniger wasser weg vom körper.


----------



## Magico80 (3. November 2013)

Ich meine die Regenjacke für die Fahrt zur Arbeit. Sonst fahr ich nicht wenns giesst. Da ists mir auch relativ wurscht ob ich nen Tacken mehr schwitz oder weniger. Mir gehts eher um MTB und CC Touren.



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> das ist der grund war ich grundsätzlich softshell ned verwende.


 

Was dann?


----------

